# Replacing a GE Blower motor - any others fit?



## blackdmd (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding the correct motor to replace the one that goes in the blower for my heat pump.  It's a 3/4HP GE, 208-230V model with a number 5KCP39NG T739S, and is direct drive. Are there other brands that might work? Or is there a place to find the exact match? I see other ones that are similar in number (5KCP39PG or SG, but not NG) - what's the difference?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 27, 2009)

The only way your going to find a direct replacement is to purchase the motor from an authorized (insert make here) dealer.
I call these "commissioned" motors.  The maker of the unit, commissions/contracts a motor maker (in this case GE) to mfgr. a bunch of motors with just enough spec difference to make finding a replacement a real bitch.  Typically, these motors will have a model # that does not reference back to the company who made it.
What you can do is, go to Grainger's website and use their "Motor Match" program to find a close replacement.
Typically, you need to know things like:
RPM, HP, Shaft length, shaft diameter, amps, volts, frame size, thermal protection, open air over, service factor, etc.....
Just to warm you up, your probably looking at around $250 for a new motor.
P.S.- you will want to purchase a new capacitor for the motor if it does not come w/one.


----------

